# Portland, Oregon John Helmer Haberdasher AskAndy EVENT!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

* Announcing the Portland, Oregon Ask Andy Event*

*John Helmer Haberdasher Inc.*

Invites you to meet Andy Gilchrist

[Author of The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes

https://www.AskAndyAboutClothes.com

And AskAndy Forum Moderator "Oldsarge"

From 4 to 6 PM

Friday August 18, 2017

Meet Steve Reinhart, t*he Alden Shoe representative*, who will bring additional samples not normally carried and answer questions while you peruse John Helmer's great selection of Alden Shoes

AND take advantage of the Custom Shirt promotion.[
Two shirts for only $230 or buy 6, get one free!

Refreshments!

969 SW Broadway

Portland OR 97205

503-223-4976 voice

503-223-8451 fax

www.johnhelmer.com

John Helmer Haberdasher Inc. is now in their third generation of family ownership, and dedicated to customer service for more than eighty-five years, they strive to offer personalized service and a store filled with many unique, hard-to-find items. 

They are renowned in their selection of one of the largest selections of hats and caps in the Pacific Northwest in addition to an impressive collection of traditional clothing with an updated flair.

This is a beautiful store full of great men's clothes and accessories.​











Please RSVP on this thread! I'm looking forward to meeting you!​


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I will make every effort to be there! John Helmer's is a great store.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's on my calendar. Now I have to figure out what to wear. Likely gonna be warm then.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed it will be warm. I will be running a little late off "The Hill" but I am looking forward to putting some faces with the names I've come to know.

Regards,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Getting near the date!! Anyone else brave enough to join us?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

C'mon, guys. It's a great shop and there are lots of first rate watering holes in the area.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm planning to be there. Probably on the early side.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't leave "The Hill" Until 4:00 PM but I will be there.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The gathering went well and it was a delight to see both 127.72 and somedude in person. We had a fine time and really appreciated the hospitality that John Helmer and the gentleman from Alden's provided. We need to do this more often up in the PNW. Maybe a Portland Tweed Night Out or something.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Great to meet you! We should have a drink sometime... we can compare bartenders between Arlington and University!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed it was nice to place some faces with some names.
I will look foward to meeting in the future.
Best regards,


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

some_dude said:


> Great to meet you! We should have a drink sometime... we can compare bartenders between Arlington and University!


Splendid idea! And then we can meander on down to Huber's for a Spanish coffee.


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope another Portland get together can happen in the coming year. I think attending something like this would be great.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ruvort said:


> I hope another Portland get together can happen in the coming year. I think attending something like this would be great.


revort:
It was great fun as you can see from the photos.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/askandy-event-at-john-helmer-habardasher-portland-oregon/

I always enjoy putting a face with a username. Helps me know who is out there! :hi:

Keep checking Ask Andy Events Forum for future get togethers.


----------

